# Login window problem



## grenyer (Oct 31, 2010)

Good night.

I installed graphic mode and I can't log in to FreeBSD 8.1.

I can't see the Login window, I only see a window with a computer icon.

Please help.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 1, 2010)

When you tell graphic mode what exactly you mean?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2010)

If you've installed Gnome with GDM you are most likely missing /proc.

Add to /etc/fstab:

```
proc           /proc       procfs  rw  0   0
```


----------



## daronchen (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the same problem too.after I installed gnome 2.30, add /etc/fstab:

```
proc           /proc       procfs  rw  0   0
```
But I just see a "LOGIN" icon,the's no input window like user name and password. please help!


----------



## floppytilleyhat (Nov 28, 2010)

*Another possibility*

If the shell for one of your users is invalid (e.g. /bin/bash instead of /usr/local/bin/bash), you might get an empty login, even if procfs is mounted.


----------

